# Window coverings?



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I *know* this is a ladies' thing. The "Ship Shades" on our new (old) Catalina are in horrible shape and have to go. I have been unable to find any source of stock, off the shelf sailboat window curtains. Does anyone have a source for something like this?

If I have to go custom I can just sew them myself but I was hoping to just order some.

Thanks for any pointers.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

My wife uses hand towels, with a small cup hook on each side of the ports to hold them up. Works well, easy and inexpensive to replace.


----------



## FarCry (Apr 21, 2007)

Reynolds wrap, shiny side out. Keeps "them" from reading your thoughts. The guy in the slip next to me uses it. I may be embellishing a bit on the "thought blocking" capabilities.


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

These people are just a few miles from us and do good quality, but very reasonably priced portlight coverings ( BTW, they're not called windows on boats  )

Bristol Shades


----------



## capttb (Dec 13, 2003)

In the past I've been happy with shades from 
Odyssey Sail - Sailing For More Than 30 Years™
but call them, rumor is they may be gone. Pleated shades also available from Catalina Direct, but looks like True Blue's place does really nice work and is close to you.


----------



## christyleigh (Dec 17, 2001)

capttb said:


> Pleated shades also available from Catalina Direct, but looks like True Blue's place does really nice work and is close to you.


The shades in TB's first 2 pictures are basically the same as what comes on the newer Catlinas. The difference being that they attach at the Top of the window, velcro strapped there when open, and hang down and velcroed below the (window)...... edit - alright Port for the Trivia Pursuitists .... when closed to little velcro patches. Waayy...Over priced though from Catalina I think.


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

If you have the basic skills required to first measure the openings, make a cardboard template, trace and then cut out the shape on an inexpensive pleated blind from Home Depot ($8-$10), why not make your own? 

Just remove the top box assembly, cords and toss in the trash. The plastic retainer clips and velcro are available wherever blinds are sold (sounds like an infomercial).

You could probably cover 3-4 portlights with just one 3 ft x 6 ft blind.


----------



## christyleigh (Dec 17, 2001)

I did what TB describes for the portlight in the center of these 2 shots of my much modified C320 interior. The 2 large portlights have the standard Catalina shades. The small one in the center had none so I made teak tracks, attached a piece of teak on the bottom for a weight and also to secure it in the Up position -


----------



## Mary51 (May 1, 2006)

*"valances" from a curtain catalog*

I've used curtains sold as "valances" from a curtain catalog. The po had shockcord fixed above the large portlights, and I hung them from the shock cord as if it were a curtain rod. You can get a variety of prints or colors, and they open like curtains (probably because they are curtains.)

Mary


----------



## Valiente (Jun 16, 2006)

You could even use scored sheets of Coroplast

Coroplast - The Leading Manufacturer of Corrugated Plastic

to do this. Cheap as hell, but durable, takes a rivet or a grommet, and can be "pleated". Comes in all sorts of colours.


----------



## merttan (Oct 14, 2007)

just make 'em yourself... You won't even need a sewing machine...


----------



## brak (Jan 5, 2007)

We made our own from a fabric. Cut square, and fit onto two "battens" - top and bottom. Top batten fastened above the window (it isn't a porthole at that size  ), lower has velcro on it to attach to the side, and two flat ties to tie it off lifted up. Works great, looks nice, costs next to nothing. 

Then again, I hate those accordion style shades, so it may be just my taste.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Great ideas everyone, thanks so much!


----------

